# New House, new garage



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Well we finally got the new place on Thursday. All very exciting, especially when I clicked the garage door clicker and parked up my car.

Stood back and enjoyed the view !

Lots of bits still to do, but space is one thing there is plenty of


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

When I opened the post the apex of the roof just showed and I thought it was a single garage until I scrolled down, man, that's huge!! Enjoy!


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice one, looks a great size. U will need to update us with some interior pics when you can.


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice! I wish I had a garage


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Take you are in guernsey in the Channel Islands?!


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

That is one huge garage, the design of the roof must give you huge storage capacity above the rafters or even a space for a second man cave!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Niiccceeee!!


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

More pics needed, looks great + huge!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

wow, that is some size, you could build a home cinema in the roof space, now that would be heaven


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

204driver said:


> Take you are in guernsey in the Channel Islands?!


Yes mate, noticed the reg number did you ?


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Scotty Pro said:


> wow, that is some size, you could build a home cinema in the roof space, now that would be heaven


Now that is a cool idea :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Dave182 said:


> More pics needed, looks great + huge!


I will chap when I can


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

A couple more shots


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

So much potential!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lovely garage mate. :thumb:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Tom48 said:


> Yes mate, noticed the reg number did you ?


Yes I did! Been to jersey many many times and love it. Never been over to guernsey .


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Now I've spent a bit of time in the garage I'm having a think about what to do. Now I'm bit exactly mr DIY, but want to start doing a lot of it myself.

So the walls are gonna get painted white, down to about a foot off the floor and then the bottom foot and all of the garage floor will be painted grey. That s the original floor colour but it needs re doing.
This is the back wall


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Another typical wall shot.

My question is, how best do I put the paint on, ie just normal paint or a watered down first layer? Probably will use Sandtex Masonry in white


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Very jealous! 
Have fun.


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Although I am wondering whether to spend the extra and get a builder mate to put a concrete skim up on it first and paint that. All that rough block and little ledges will house a lot of dust... Thoughts please people?


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

id skim it. Will look a lot better and easier to paint


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Really nice space you have!


----------



## lee8 (Aug 31, 2008)

If only for me!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice size garage Mate.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Skim it  Lovely Garage!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

I must agree with those walls, skimming them would be the easiest way
I don't think you will ever be happy with the blocks painted
Were are you based?


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've painted my block work garage using Sandtex white. My advice although others may differ: use a brush to cut in all the mortar joints first and then hit the face of the blocks quite thick. That has worked well for me and it looks excellent. With the floor, if you're keeping a car in there, be aware that warm tyres *will* spoil the paint as you manoeuvre unless you use the really expensive epoxy based (I think) finishes which were way too expensive for me. Would suggest using rubber mats under the tyres to protect it!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing space with loads of potential! look forward to the updates


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

shudaman said:


> I must agree with those walls, skimming them would be the easiest way
> I don't think you will ever be happy with the blocks painted
> Were are you based?


In Guernsey chap:thumb:


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

So I decided to get rid of the old telly that was on a corner shelf and started putting my stuff up.

Then back into the house for other jobs...


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

ABGT170 said:


> I've painted my block work garage using Sandtex white. My advice although others may differ: use a brush to cut in all the mortar joints first and then hit the face of the blocks quite thick. That has worked well for me and it looks excellent. With the floor, if you're keeping a car in there, be aware that warm tyres *will* spoil the paint as you manoeuvre unless you use the really expensive epoxy based (I think) finishes which were way too expensive for me. Would suggest using rubber mats under the tyres to protect it!


I looked At the the RTek flooring, but at a coverage of 380 sq feet it would cost about £800 to floor the lot!

Would look great though.....


----------



## neillane (Jan 3, 2014)

Tom48 said:


> Well we finally got the new place on Thursday. All very exciting, especially when I clicked the garage door clicker and parked up my car.
> 
> Stood back and enjoyed the view !
> 
> ...


If I was a woman, this picture would make me wet.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

neillane said:


> If I was a woman, this picture would make me wet.


:lol:

I can only dream of owning such a big garage. :thumb:


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Gave the car it's first clean last night at the new house, so nice to have everything to hand and to be able to dry off indoors. Quick coat of C2v3 too at 3:1


----------

